# Arrogance is a bad look.



## letsgopens7 (Jan 17, 2020)

Gotta love how some of the dudes on here act when someone new, with barely any experience, comes along. Instead of helping and giving advice, they are condescending douches. To the people that are patient and actually give helpful advice on here, thank you.


----------



## andy (Jan 17, 2020)

did someone said anything rude to u ? 
I'm sure u understood wrong, u got lot's of good people around here, lot's of irony and sarcasm, sure, but that makes the place feel like home.

don't be a princess and take it all so close to heart, be positive


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2020)

Arrogance is having 21 posts and starting a thread like this :32 (19):

This is the internet and nothing good will come to you by having posted this.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

It's all in how you hold the monkey.............Not how you F*** him..


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 17, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> It's all in how you hold the monkey.............Not how you F*** him..



No, wait... it's gotta be your bull

~Thomas Callahan Jr.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 17, 2020)

All forums are full of it. This place is no exception. There is one peptide thread on here I read yesterday...holy shit. Guy asks a pretty simple question, and all he got was "eat and train harder" with no discussion on topic...thread was awful lol. 

Just look over it. A bit of hazing. Everybody gets it.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 17, 2020)

*Edit* na, not worth it.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2020)

I assume as Andy did that you feel wronged. But to not know what the specific issue was, I  can only offer some general advice.

UG is like attend a wedding. Everyone has one thing in common and for the next several hours you will spend it with some people that you do not know. You chat with many and soon find out who you have other things in common with and who are the dickheads. Just disregard the dickheads and say thank you to those that help you on UG. It's all you can do.

Anyone that really want to help you is not offer you the keys to the city right away because that is ultimately not best for you. Learn the trade and then learn the tricks of the trade.

I hope I helped.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

Joliver said:


> All forums are full of it. This place is no exception. There is one peptide thread on here I read yesterday...holy shit. Guy asks a pretty simple question, and all he got was "eat and train harder" with no discussion on topic...thread was awful lol.
> 
> Just look over it. A bit of hazing. Everybody gets it.



But we can't grow if people are treated like shit!

We have shrunk because of it and Mugzy proved it to us already.

We went from a booming rising helpful board to a board that pushes people away and has begun to die because of it.

Mugzy showed the statistics!


----------



## andy (Jan 17, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> But we can't grow if people are treated like shit!
> 
> We have shrunk because of it and Mugzy proved it to us already.
> 
> ...




somehow i never felt treated less or made fun of. though I had some really fun questions at the beginning and I'm sure I made lot of people laugh behind screen. lol
no-one ever said anything disrespectful to me or my content's and no-one ever made fun of the way I type, cause im from damn EU and don't know enligsh pritii welll...   also people need to grow the **** up and learn to make fun of them self's time-to-time.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 17, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> But we can't grow if people are treated like shit!
> 
> We have shrunk because of it and Mugzy proved it to us already.
> 
> ...




Yeah, this forum was great for a long time. It's greatest asset was its fatal flaw...it was a tight knit community. Everyone was close and not interested in letting in the new people. Then all it took was a family feud or two and the place disintegrated. 

I don't like the self-righteous "I won't tell you what you want, I'll tell you what you need" responses. The sad thing is that when certain respected guys **** up... nobody calls their shit. I saw some dumb shit the other day and called it out, politely...but a lot of guys agreed and followed the alpha. Had a greenhorn said the exact statement...he'd have been driven out of the temple like moneychangers.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

andy said:


> somehow i never felt treated less or made fun of. though I had some really fun questions at the beginning and I'm sure I made lot of people laugh behind screen. lol
> no-one ever said anything disrespectful to me or my content's and no-one ever made fun of the way I type, cause im from damn EU and don't know enligsh pritii welll...   also people need to grow the **** up and learn to make fun of them self's time-to-time.



It seemed to have started up decline about a year ago.

He showed statistics of it, not really exact about it all but my concern is I have seen the community go from out to help and guide the new to protect them from dangers to just telling them to go learn on their own research. It has to go both ways, teach and direct to research.

We shouldn't be an exclusive club but rather educators!

I didn't learn as a child by being told solely to go to the library, the library was just a tool for more info while the teachers taught.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

OK.....I'm gonna be that Guy...............I migrated here just short time ago,No vet here ,but respect the older guys who have been here and doing their thing..With that,on my home Forum,of years,it's about approach and attitude............New guys need to respect and appreciate the vets,,,NOT slap them in the face and 1 up them..A little humility goes a long way...........New guys need to do what they can on their own...read the stickys,rules,do SOME research and ask EDUCATED "Q"..............Spoon Feeding ended at 2...We should all be adults,,not everyone will get along,but we all come together when ONE really needs help......Hopefully I won't be Banned Now


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm gonna leave this right here:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31604-PURE-pharm

It seems to me that OP was the first to start hurling bombs at the end of this thread

Listen, this is a 2 way street.  Any conversation is.  Yes everybody has a responsibility to be respectful in what they write, but along with that goes the responsibility in how you choose to perceive that.  And I say choice because it is.  Offended is a choice.

Einstein: " weak get revenge, strong forgive, intelligent ignore"

1. Don't be a dick when you post

2.  Ask for clarification if needed

3. Don't be a pussy and thicken your skin a little.

That should just about cover it for everybody


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 17, 2020)

letsgopens7 said:


> Gotta love how some of the dudes on here act when someone new, with barely any experience, comes along. Instead of helping and giving advice, they are condescending douches. To the people that are patient and actually give helpful advice on here, thank you.



Seems all was well and you were answered well about your cycle coming up UNTIL  you found out your source was not what you thought.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm glad this is being discussed it needs to be and only happens to be in this thread not because of the OP but what has gone on for awhile now.

Behavior is cancerous and hard to change, I'm pretty certain could have been something Mugzy may have been trying to say not so long back.

The growth of the board lies on us and our behavior to others not the other way around.

We will always have to weed people out but we also need to be better at letting them in.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

My involvement in this thread to be clear isn't about the OP, I tried with him and BRICKS proved it with the link he provided, it's about our board.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

In addition to what's been said..............Not to minimize,rather elaborate.............Kinda like not reading the Owner's Manual,,,or installation instructions...We are on gear here,,not cotton candy.......This isn't the girl scout cookie club...If one is thinking of making that jump,,,one would think ample research would be in order..I personally did months before the 1st pin.........Kinda expect the same,,BTW ,,back then there was no enternet,,,just a guy ,,who knew a guy ,,who had some shit..at $150.oo a bottle....90% of the new guys questions can be easily found in about 10 mins of searching...And let's not forget the most common..."what should my 1st cycle be???"....It's all in how one words the post...PERIOD...show some respect and humility,,,and the whole forum will help...kick dirt on a Vet and it's on...Note to Newbie's..............some of the guys on these forums are ex-Pro's...not average Joe's.......They demand your respect and if not given properly.I'll be the very first with a boot................but will defend you if you have been un-fairly Dissed..


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> In addition to what's been said..............Not to minimize,rather elaborate.............Kinda like not reading the Owner's Manual,,,or installation instructions...We are on gear here,,not cotton candy.......This isn't the girl scout cookie club...If one is thinking of making that jump,,,one would think ample research would be in order..I personally did months before the 1st pin.........Kinda expect the same,,BTW ,,back then there was no enternet,,,just a guy ,,who knew a guy ,,who had some shit..at $150.oo a bottle....90% of the new guys questions can be easily found in about 10 mins of searching...And let's not forget the most common..."what should my 1st cycle be???"....It's all in how one words the post...PERIOD...show some respect and humility,,,and the whole forum will help...kick dirt on a Vet and it's on...Note to Newbie's..............some of the guys on these forums are ex-Pro's...not average Joe's.......They demand your respect and if not given properly.I'll be the very first with a boot................but will defend you if you have been un-fairly Dissed..


I agree with what you have to say but truth is most won't do the research and just show up asking.

We need to do both teach and guide to resource, most don't mess with a search button until directed.

It's not what is being said but how at times.

Hey, I'm just as guilty and is why I need to change my ways!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 17, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Yeah, this forum was great for a long time. It's greatest asset was its fatal flaw...it was a tight knit community. Everyone was close and not interested in letting in the new people. Then all it took was a family feud or two and the place disintegrated.
> 
> I don't like the self-righteous "I won't tell you what you want, I'll tell you what you need" responses. The sad thing is that when certain respected guys **** up... nobody calls their shit. I saw some dumb shit the other day and called it out, politely...but a lot of guys agreed and followed the alpha. Had a greenhorn said the exact statement...he'd have been driven out of the temple like moneychangers.



Im just glad jo is back  now train me!!! Haha


----------



## Beserker (Jan 17, 2020)

letsgopenis7”;580615 said:
			
		

> Gotta love how some of the dudes on here act when someone new, with barely any experience, comes along. Instead of helping and giving advice, they are condescending douches. To the people that are patient and actually give helpful advice on here, thank you.



Hear me now and understand me later, people are looking out for you.

Nobody here wants to see anyone get ripped off.  You may feel like you were being attacked, but it was in good sport.

It may have not been the tone you’re expecting, but you’re one of an endless parade that just seems impatient.  Stick around and make friends.  I’ve only been here for 9 months, but I feel like a part of the family.  Patience is a virtue.  

If you’re getting the wrong answers, perhaps you’re asking the wrong questions.

SKOL


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

Well Said.........We are all guilty of being Dicks....just ask my Girl...I don't advocate laziness,spoon feeding of disrespectful people..........I mean really,,you're going to inject and orally take stuff.without doing proper investigation,research and expect others to spill their years of Hard ass knocks,without hardly a thank you...Sorry,,these guys that take the time to post,and give advice,,and help save your ass.....they do deserve the upmost respect...they could keep that knowledge...make you work for it...learn it yourself.which a great deal us DID................I learn something new about everyother day on these forums...and I'm thankful for all that have not only helped me but CORRECTED me when I was wrong,,,I know hard to believe.but never-the-less,true...............


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> OK.....I'm gonna be that Guy...............I migrated here just short time ago,No vet here ,but respect the older guys who have been here and doing their thing..With that,on my home Forum,of years,it's about approach and attitude............New guys need to respect and appreciate the vets,,,NOT slap them in the face and 1 up them..



There are many vets in my eyes here but I think I can speak for the appointed ones. A Vet should be more tolerant than the average person. You're a veteran and as such should know how to handle the young pups. It's part of being a Vet. I think I have fallen short of that once or twice but sometimes you can't can't take it anymore. For the most part, I have always tried to help and if need be, turn the other cheek. I will note, I only have 2 cheeks so after that, well you get what you get.

SFG and Jol has had some great input on this topic. Thank you both.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 17, 2020)

I came here at the worst my health had ever been.  I was treated well from several vets on here. I never was disrespected but told to pull my head out my ass several times as i struggled to lose weight.  I remain here with the same respect for the vets that took me in and i try to help new comers when i can.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 17, 2020)

This board is not dying due the stated reasons alone ... times have changed as have the quality of people coming here ... while I agree new guys do not needed to be hammered ... but they are lazier and more disrespectful in general ... brand new dudes also must make an effort ... which from what I've seen is sadly lacking ... if the pengilum swings too far the board will be in greater trouble because old timers will be the ones leaving ... we've seen that happen also and that has a negative affect as well ... it takes a bit of effort from both sides for everything to work properly ... it will interesting to see if newer members will actually do theie part ... so far what I see is endless wining and little actual effort or respect being shown ...


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

Was reading and posting on my home forum a couple of days ago in the new member section.there was a new member with some of the same problems I had decades ago.I PM'ed him and maybe pushed a bit to hard...but he received 4 pages of great advice from fellow members,,the forum came together and reminded me why I on these forums.......He was sponcered by a great source and got more knowledge thrown at him in 1 day than anyone could buy in 5 years.But he put it out there guts and balls out....with humility....and that's how it's done...


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2020)

If anyone has a dumb question please feel free to PM Bro Bundy


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

I usually say......................"I don't care how you hold the monkey ,,,just F*** him!!"   But I'm a sick duck!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I usually say......................"I don't care how you hold the monkey ,,,just F*** him!!"   But I'm a sick duck!



Your first version funnier brother....


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

I think so too................ the 1st fit the OP problem..doubt he got it .!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

You all know what FD is thinking? We just need to all touch dicks!

lol too funny had to go there.

Seriously this is a healthy conversation with a lot said.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2020)

only time i do it is when someone new gets on here, posts a thread, then dictates how we ought to respond to it.

Saying stuff like "I only want to hear from the experts" or saying dont do this or that when responding to my thread.

When youre new, thats like walking in someones house & telling people how to act.

the guest isnt intittled to dictate.

not saying that is what op is doing right here

just thinking out loud


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 17, 2020)

j2048b said:


> Im just glad jo is back  now train me!!! Haha


I don’t really give two shits about what the op is saying, as that’s just some bitch shit. 

I too am glad this dude is back, clearly he has a lot of knowledge


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 17, 2020)

I think a lot of this is a maturity issue and how newbies conduct themselves on the board. IMO it seems like we get a lot of young guys coming on here looking for the spoon fed quick fix to reach their goals and look good on instagram. Being a younger fella myself, I know how this millennial generation is. It is the generation of "I want it now". I mean shit, I saw someone use the term "boomer" in the chat the other day. Coming on here and acting like a jackass isn't a way to get what you want. Showing a level of immaturity like that isn't going to bode well with the guys who have been around the game, let alone a sign of being mature enough to start using drugs that can seriously **** you up if used improperly.

I was young, 23 years old, when I joined this board and started using AAS. I didn't come on here acting like an asshole, asking for sources, and expecting people to do all the work for me. There are some awesome people on here with a ton of knowledge that are more than willing to help if you conduct yourself properly. I think that's ultimately what it comes down to. People need to grow the **** up and act like adults.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 17, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> I'm gonna leave this right here:
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31604-PURE-pharm
> 
> ...



I just read the original thread ... the one who posted this thread (and the original) is far worse that I thought ... seriously ... posting up for a source in the a new members first 10 posts if fvcking lame any way you slice it ... you can't help stupid .. that is not even about respect ... and then to make it worse to whine and post this thread ...

It makes me wish there was a thumbs down button ... unbelievable .... I'd of hit the thumbs down multiple times ...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2020)

Lol another one of these threads.  Well, Its been a few months since our last one. Guess  it was due. UG will always be revolving with those coming, those going, and some who stick around, and our rooted members who call this home.  The board has actually had more visitors these last 6 or 7 months than recent times before that . With more visitors, and some changes to the board, we will have a mixed variety of all types. We deal with them as they come and go and we continue doing what we do.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2020)

For example, on 12/19 of last month we broke a record that was still for a number of years with the most users online here at ug with over 23,000


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 18, 2020)

Fine, I'm sensitive when I'm sick lol


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Fine, I'm sensitive when I'm sick lol


Haha. You are also one of those rooted members who calls UG home. Much respect brother


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 18, 2020)

If you don't introduce yourself properly here, I'm going to treat you like a stranger and I don't fuking like strangers.

The best way to get questions answered here is to not whine like a bitch when someone here treats you like a stranger.

After you introduce yourself, tell us bit about yourself and your goals and you will get much better responses unless of course you post a bitch thread like this and then Im going to tell you to throw a tampon in you pussy and come back when you stop bleeding.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 18, 2020)

Damn it Big Pump....................I was working my way ...slow ..steady..........on point......THEN you said exactly what I was going too........


----------



## andy (Jan 18, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> It seemed to have started up decline about a year ago.
> 
> He showed statistics of it, not really exact about it all but my concern is I have seen the community go from out to help and guide the new to protect them from dangers to just telling them to go learn on their own research. It has to go both ways, teach and direct to research.
> 
> ...




I guess there is some truth.
But I stay to may mind - people get offended to easy now day's , it's the new sh*t. It's his decision to be offended and hurt.


i know there's little relation, but look at Kevin Hart. 8 or 9 years ago everyone's laughing at the jokes he is saying, worldwide. Now he is picked to run the Oscars and all of the sudden he famous and ...wait .. a homophobe(?) because of some fun shit he says 9 y ago about gay community - wich he apologised for at the time. But no one seems to give a f*ck about the apology he gave at that time. All they remember are some gay jokes wich they decided to be offended for. This is soft generation. Soft AF. and I love Kevin, he's like my little black brother! Don't u dear to say bad about him or I'll have to bench u.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2020)

I feel like the majority of the members here are pretty tight. It seems most conflict starts with usually someone new not recognizing sarcasm, and/or just looking to start something no matter where they go on the internet. Ignoring these folks seems the best advice out there.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 18, 2020)

It used to be when you went into someone’s house, you played by their rules. You didn’t ask them to change to suit you, you got with the program or you didn’t go back. 

Ive seen a trend in industry as well. Used to be you went to a company and you learned THEIR culture. You either fit or you didn’t. 

Now every special little snowflake has such sensitive little feelings. Jesus Christ man, there’s been plenty of new people here that have fit in just fine and made great contributions. Maybe the problem isn’t the board, it’s ****in you!


----------



## Viduus (Jan 18, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Lol another one of these threads.  Well, Its been a few months since our last one. Guess  it was due.



I took a break after the last round and made it maybe a week before this one popped up again. (Maybe it’s me?)

Just to address the thread Bricks linked to. My sarcasm/bad joke was in response to the last part of BSPs post. His logic was funny when I thought through it. All the topics end up repeating over and over on here - humor makes it more interesting to me.

In response to the Peptide post in junk Jolever referenced: I’m assuming this was the mk-677 post by JONJONES but I might be completely wrong. I quickly posted back telling him to effectively do more research because he was basically asking if it was a ok to run GH with AAS. I’m not sure how that one doesn’t answer itself. 

He was a new member with multiple different cycle posts that were all over the place and if I remember correctly, completely over the top. 

The best advice for someone like that isn’t yes or no. In my opinion it’s “slow the fuk down and learn”.

I’ve never hesitated passing on what little knowledge I have but I’m also highly appreciative people didn’t coddle me either. In fact I just wrote a post referencing advice I got from people that has stuck with me and both were highly coated in sarcasm. (POB and JIN would never teach using sarcasm)

While an unpopular opinion...I think it needs stating. This is yet another thread where we water things down for the sake of growth.

Just to be fair across the board, I’ll call a brother out. BSP - love you as much as I love any other random anonymous muscular dude on the internet but the agression knob could go down from 11 to 9. (Not below because you’re generally saying what most of us are thinking but I could see how OP needs multiple hugs from mom after that one 😆)

To OP: life’s going to fu€ you and the other soft millennials in the a$$ pretty hardcore. Good luck out there.  (Now my knobs at 11)


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 18, 2020)

The OP blew it with this post, but I am putting it in writing that I will be welcoming to any new person and do my best to answer their questions.  The only exception will if the new member is disrespectful or argumentative. 

When I joined I immediately started asking what I am sure others thought were stupid questions or questions that had been answered 1000 x before. I forget that sometimes.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 18, 2020)

Seriously, this is a very healthy conversation!

I do see my own faults in this for damn sure and is mostly why I voiced out.

I agree on the new generation and such but that is out of my control and what I need to do is be more aware of what I can control.

How do I want others to act and an example to follow is on me and nobody else.

 Mother ****ers stay green for a reason while other move up, moving up is just a sign of earned respect.

Mugzy said he has been and still is doing things that is bringing a lot more traffic, we have a leader that won’t sit back and let us just fade away but we must continue to do our part as well.


----------



## ripper (Jan 18, 2020)

Joliver said:


> All forums are full of it. This place is no exception. There is one peptide thread on here I read yesterday...holy shit. Guy asks a pretty simple question, and all he got was "eat and train harder" with no discussion on topic...thread was awful lol.
> 
> Just look over it. A bit of hazing. Everybody gets it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 18, 2020)

Viduus said:


> I took a break after the last round and made it maybe a week before this one popped up again. (Maybe it’s me?)
> 
> Just to address the thread Bricks linked to. My sarcasm/bad joke was in response to the last part of BSPs post. His logic was funny when I thought through it. All the topics end up repeating over and over on here - humor makes it more interesting to me.
> 
> ...



I don't sugar coat things. I never have. I'll admit that I can come off abrasive or harsh at times. I think that these newbs here need to understand that none of us get paid to answer their questions. With that said, I don't mind helping a brutha out but you have to first become my brutha. 

The new guys need to come here and hang out a bit and get to know everyone before they start coming here for free advice then bitching cause they don't agree with it. This board is for people looking for longterm brotherhood and as far as I am concerned if they aren't looking for that, they can use the goddamn search feature. I guarantee that every question has been asked here multiple times and answers can be found with a little time and patience.


BTW glad to see you back here Viduus


----------



## Raider (Jan 19, 2020)

I think at times we all come off harsh , but usually it’s because people get defensive when they don’t hear what they want.There are a few that have forgotten there was a time they didn’t know as much as they do now. That being said, newbs. Should stick around a bit before asking certain questions you wouldn’t walk up to a girl and ask for sex right away, you gotta wine, dine and get to know um first or you’ll be dating your hand. I was new not long ago and think I’ve made my way and yes got my balls broken. I love the sarcasm, it would be boring without. Bottom line , come here with thick skin, get your balls broke, brake balls back and for gods sake be a man!!


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'll just say this; first impressions mean a lot. Consider the "you" you're putting out there in front of the world to see and if that's the the version of "you" you're comfortable being judged on because you may not get another chance. 

It takes less energy to say nothing than it does to go out of your way to gate keep newbies.


----------



## letsgopens7 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Arrogance is having 21 posts and starting a thread like this :32 (19):
> 
> This is the internet and nothing good will come to you by having posted this.



got your attention, didn't it?


----------



## letsgopens7 (Jan 20, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I'll just say this; first impressions mean a lot. Consider the "you" you're putting out there in front of the world to see and if that's the the version of "you" you're comfortable being judged on because you may not get another chance.
> 
> It takes less energy to say nothing than it does to go out of your way to gate keep newbies.



you know what else takes less energy? Simply moving on or not talking to newbies.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 20, 2020)

letsgopens7 said:


> got your attention, didn't it?



Dude..Stop...Jin is like one of the best guys on this forum,he befriended me and I'm A-hole ,,,but you may not be so lucky..!!  Think about this,,just saying,,you're down the road on gear and BAMB...........something is going all wrong,,sides ,basically F***ed...............Now who you gonna Ask???...............the guys I spit on ,,,who else...Like..Jin..keep pulling that thread...


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 20, 2020)

letsgopens7 said:


> you know what else takes less energy? Simply moving on or not talking to newbies.



That's... literally what I wrote.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 20, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> It takes less energy to say nothing than it does to go out of your way to gate keep newbies.





letsgopens7 said:


> you know what else takes less energy? Simply moving on or not talking to newbies.



I hate to disagree with the both of you, but it takes less energy to not say anything to the newbies. So there's that.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Joliver said:


> I hate to disagree with the both of you, but it takes less energy to not say anything to the newbies. So there's that.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 20, 2020)

And here I thought OP had the good sense to leave and never return ... but instead he showed up today to see the negative rep points he earned ... great job!


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 20, 2020)

I guess you had that one coming......................That one's for pissing on Jin,,,great JOB..!!...Hey I got thick skin,,want to try me..??


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2020)

At one point we just have to ban cancerous people.

It's how it works, you try to help, they don't take it and keep going, gone bye-bye see you never again!


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2020)

letsgopens7 said:


> got your attention, didn't it?



So any attention, even bad attention, it better than no attention, eh?


This is the same tactic my 5 year old employs.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 20, 2020)

letsgopens7 said:


> got your attention, didn't it?



View attachment 9047


10characters


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 21, 2020)

"I'm your huckleberry".....(Val Kilmer, Tombstone)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 21, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> At one point we just have to ban cancerous people.
> 
> It's how it works, you try to help, they don't take it and keep going, gone bye-bye see you never again!


 Maybe someone will listen yo you. I've said this till I was blue in the face...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 21, 2020)

letsgopens7 said:


> you know what else takes less energy? Simply moving on or not talking to newbies.



Man. I dont think theres much hope for you here. You dont come into a persons house and be so disrespectful. 
I didnt see a problem with you starting your other thread asking if a brand was g2g. I dont think getting from a guy who got from another guy is "desperate " that's how my 1st cycle went. But you need to be better with your words and who you decide to disrespect. If you ever plan to be a valued member here that is. And if not why are you still here?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Maybe someone will listen yo you. I've said this till I was blue in the face...



It's been done before (hulksmash) I'm sure plenty of others. But as far as imo I dont think his actions have been ban worthy yet. A good  Chastising sure. But this isnt nazi Germany.  People should be allowed to make a mistake and then atone for it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> It's been done before (hulksmash) I'm sure plenty of others. But as far as imo I dont think his actions have been ban worthy yet. A good  Chastising sure. But this isnt nazi Germany.  People should be allowed to make a mistake and then atone for it.



Kuntsmash was the stupidest person ever on this board and only got to stay because he was friends with POB.


----------



## Jin (Jan 21, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> It's been done before (hulksmash) I'm sure plenty of others. But as far as imo I dont think his actions have been ban worthy yet. A good  Chastising sure. But this isnt nazi Germany.  People should be allowed to make a mistake and then atone for it.



I banned HS and I will be vigilant when it comes to cutting out cancerous members. 

However, The Authority on this board isn’t a fan of banning as a primary option. 

Staff and Vets may give infractions (if enough points accrue an automatic short term ban applies) and members may give rep points. 

IMO the members should play the critical role in keeping others in check. 

It’s not the staff’s board, it’s the members’ board. Own your ownership 

Use the reputation feature. 

If you have a concern about a particular member, just shoot me a PM


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> I banned HS and I will be vigilant when it comes to cutting out cancerous members.
> 
> However, The Authority on this board isn’t a fan of banning as a primary option.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this. And when I said I dont think he should be banned I meant letsgopenis.  Not hulk. I think hulk needed to go for sure.  You probably understood all of my meaning but just wanted to clarify incase


----------



## Viduus (Jan 21, 2020)

And here I thought “life’s going to fu€” you in the a$$” might have been a bit harsh. Now I’m thinking he’s going to run a train and forget the lube...


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 21, 2020)

this is the first forum I ever joined! The new generation is fuked. Common sense,respect,patients,and honor don’t even register. Anybody older than 2yr knows guys horse play, and poke fun! It’s like we’re testing to see if your tuff enough to run with this pack. It’s instinctive,men just fall in line where they fit. Some on top,middle ,and bottom. The members who fit in this UG Pack are rare. Letspin you don’t fit! Jin would eat you!!!!Thankful to finally have found my Pack! Love to see new guys and gals, means I’m moving up haha. New people this is a great place. Keep quiet at first and read read read! Oh you don’t like to read. Then your probably not sharp enough to be fooling with stuff this tuff so keep it movin!!! UG Rocks Mugsy is The Man :32 (9):


----------



## Jin (Jan 21, 2020)

Rough start for OP but still
not too late to start over. 

A little humility goes a long way here.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 21, 2020)

Hulk isn't banned, he posted recently


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 21, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Hulk isn't banned, he posted recently




Really?  Ugh.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 21, 2020)

Gadawg said:


> Really?  Ugh.....



He was here less than a week ago


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 21, 2020)

Jin you put the OP and humility in the same sentence.................I think it would take a pallet of humility,for him to do the right thing...Oh and if he is still trolling this trainwreck of a thread,,,the right thing would be....Yeah, I'll help him out AGAIN...........Goes like this: OK ,,I F***ed up on my delivery,I totally see you guys points but just wanted to speak my peace....Sorry for being a D-bag,,thanks for correcting me....lesson learned...Got to go soak my Balls and eat some jello............Now how hard is that???


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> He was here less than a week ago



Correct. Last active 1/16/20


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 21, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Correct. Last active 1/16/20



Unreal ... POB and Hurt are gone both huge contributors ... and dlckhead like a cockroach continues ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 21, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Unreal ... POB and Hurt are gone both huge contributors ... and dlckhead like a cockroach continues ...


Pob banned hurt. Hes since been unbanned but obviously doesn't care to come back much


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 21, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Pob banned hurt. Hes since been unbanned but obviously doesn't care to come back much



can you blame him?


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Pob banned hurt. Hes since been unbanned but obviously doesn't care to come back much



Yeah, I miss that dude. Big loss, hope he comes back.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> can you blame him?



Not at all


----------



## German89 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sup boys!

Yous need some adex?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 21, 2020)

German89 said:


> Sup boys!
> 
> Yous need some adex?




Refresh me again on what adex is, lol?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 21, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Refresh me again on what adex is, lol?



use the search function for crying out loud.
or google.
derp.


----------



## German89 (Jan 21, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Refresh me again on what adex is, lol?



........lmao?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2020)

This place isn't becoming a knitting club again....is it?

Only really stupid thing I see happening here is when guys with a couple cycles under their belt start to wax poetic to noobs about not being ready. And that's gone on since the beginning of time and probably won't stop.

Stop reading pubmeds and start lifting. This is the internet. Grow some thicker skin or up the test if you can't take some sarcasm. People who are just dicks usually disappear on their own, or are dealt with.

If you have any stupid questions, PM them to Bro Bundy.


----------



## ripper (Jan 21, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Refresh me again on what adex is, lol?



Not sure if serious...

if so: Arimidex


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 22, 2020)

Well that was a rollercoaster of emotions...

Ask stupid questions get stupid answers was always my policy. But that may not be the right approach here. To all the newbs reading through this thread do your diligence in researching to the best of your ability. Then ask questions, dont be an ass hat and have a bit of humility. All those things will go a long way with the vets here! 

Most of these guys are more than willing to help a bro out, just be smart, use your head and all will be good! 

Now get in the gym and take your frustration out on some iron!!! Get it boys!!!!!!


----------



## Trump (Jan 22, 2020)

“say when”



BRICKS said:


> "I'm your huckleberry".....(Val Kilmer, Tombstone)


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 22, 2020)

Yep..........He reminds me of me........Now I really hate him........!!


----------

